# St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07



## Midnight (Mar 11, 2008)

Sooo it comes to Saturday, it's me Jonboy and Za Gringo. Meet up down in the City and take a trip up to Bromley By Bow.. As soon as we get there the Hospital takes over the area, its a massive task in hand.. it takes us at least 20 minutes to walk around and gather any sort of intelligence of how to get in. We find one entry point, at this point Reubz is already up and over, im thinkin 'bloody monkey man wish i was able to do that' lol. We leave Reubz to get on with what hes doing and me and Jonboy find another entry point and get in. Reubz phones me and hes got the jackpot! he's found the Morgue, we tell him to take his photos and meet us around where we are, we found a way in and boy is it a good start point... 









the main room has murials on the walls on three infact, over two large fireplaces and one on the back wall covering 50 % of it.
















in the room we also found a infection control manual as well as some other medical accesories. 








by this time Reubz had joined me and Jonboy and even he had to admit the room was quite amazing, had a sort of feel to it, just a surreal feel of calm in the room. 




We took a photo of us near one of the fireplaces and then moved on through the maze of corridors, everything from GP rooms to staff locker rooms were to be found and explored. 












We decided to start from the top down and got onto the roof, with an amazing view of London we started taking more photos, 












but what came next was shocking... a police van pulled up onto the property and we automatically hid behind the chimney or whatever we could find... a couple of mins past and we decided to get back inside, safest place being a maze. 




We got back in and started working the floors one at a time going from room to room, kitchens, staff rooms, all on the higher floors,












we get down to the ground floor again and then storage rooms, spare rooms as we can tell and then it opened up in a white room, a reception area, Now Za Gringo could do what he always wanted to do be a receptionist lol 


























We got a few more pics in before we decided that we were there long enough, didnt want to get caught by the security or even let them know we had been in.. no such luck... we walk out and two of them are walking towards us.... panic i shout 'leg it' Za Gringo with his monkey agility bloody shoots up this fence and out.. me and Jonboy aint so lucky so leg it round to the entry point we got in. But wouldnt of got over in time so jumped into this bush... waiting we can hear the guards throwing a can at Za Gringo and can see them walking over to us near the bush, well hidden, they give up and walk off, at this point i bunk Jonboy up over the fence and jump over meself.. First thing to come out of my mouth... Boys PUB,PINT, FAG ... was a good day and will go back soon. but will need to be soon as the demolition as u can see in the photos are coming along fast.:thumb


----------



## King Al (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*

nice report midnight, those paintings are great as is that fire place, I hope it doesn't get pikeyed


----------



## Midnight (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*



King Al said:


> nice report midnight, those paintings are great as is that fire place, I hope it doesn't get pikeyed



Dude this is flattened already... they went to town on this place ....


----------



## King Al (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*

Well that bloody sucks


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*

Cracking pics, Midnight. What a shame it's gone now. Those murals were great.

Cheers


----------



## chelle (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*

Brilliant explore...glad you saw those murals..shame things like that get trashed forever...bet the new building will be all blocks and glass,no class.


----------



## krela (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*

You know, I'm pretty sure it says:



> Please follow the forum rules and do not include any exact visit dates or any mention of security/access.



at the top of both the new thread and new post pages. Could you take notice of it please.


----------



## no1rich (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*

The fire place and those murals are pretty damn good. Shame there just a pile of rubble now..... Its criminal


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - Oct 07 REPORT*

I like that sign in the kitchen.

I used to deliver papers to a house where the kitchen seemed to be in a late 1970s timewarp, & had identical tiles on the wall.


----------

